# changing emails



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

howdy , please tell me how to change my email in my contact info ??
many thanks wolfie


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

click on user control panel at the top of the page







and then click on "edit email & password" on the left side menu

You'll have to confirm the change with the link in the email the forum sends you (just like when you first registered).


----------

